# Barney did a lap at the Ring!!!!



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Patrick said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I will be in the US from 12-17 May and on Crete from 18 May to 3 June, so any time after that is fine with me! :bigpimp:
> 
> .


Where in the US?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Where in the US?


Seattle!

However, a very good friend of mine works for the Lakers and lives just up the beach from you, and I will be coming to LA to hang out with him this fall/winter. We will work out the details when he comes to Turku this summer. Once I know about my LA trip, I will be letting you people know! :thumbup:

.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> I am afraid, yes


 Alex, let me know ahead of time the next time your gonna take it out and I'll try like hell to be there to take some pics for you. Your gonna have to do more than 1 lap though!  :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Barney today on the Ring :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Amazing!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Barney today on the Ring :thumbup:


So jealous right now. :thumbup: Time?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Where is that on the 'Ring?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> So jealous right now. :thumbup: Time?


I didn't clock it, but should be around 10 mins


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Barney today on the Ring :thumbup:


 :clap:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> Where is that on the 'Ring?


Hmm, good question, but I can't recall it, I'll send the photographer an E-mail


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Barney today on the Ring :thumbup:


:clap:

Now we need a front/side shot so we can see it's actually you driving...   :rofl: j/k.. :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :clap:
> 
> Now we need a front/side shot so we can see it's actually you driving...   :rofl: j/k.. :angel:


Do you need a DNA probe too ????  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Barney today on the Ring :thumbup:


 LOL, you're hooked now!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> LOL, you're hooked now!


It was my 2nd lap :fruit:

Life is good


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> It was my 2nd lap :fruit:
> 
> Life is good


You rock Alex! I've been driving the 'Ring in Forza Motorsport, but it just isn't the same.  Someday I'm going to travel through Germany and make the 'Ring part of my agenda.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Where is that on the 'Ring?


My guess is either Aremberg or Pflantzgarten... :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> My guess is either Aremberg or Pflantzgarten... :dunno:


Looks like Pflanzgarten, right after the slope


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

We need better pictures than that... you clearly need to go back for a 3rd lap.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> We need better pictures than that... you clearly need to go back for a 3rd lap.


This weekend :thumbup:  :eeps:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> This weekend :thumbup:  :eeps:


 You going? I thought it was supposed to rain?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> You going? I thought it was supposed to rain?


I hope not 

Last weekend was supposed to rain too, but it didn't. 

On the http://www.wetter.com you can check the rain radar.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> I hope not
> 
> Last weekend was supposed to rain too, but it didn't.
> 
> On the http://www.wetter.com you can check the rain radar.


 OK Sat or Sun?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:bow: 

Barney RULES!

Congrats, Alex! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> OK Sat or Sun?


Sunday


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> This weekend :thumbup:  :eeps:


Too bad you can't get some video of that huh? That would be sweet...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Too bad you can't get some video of that huh? That would be sweet...


ACS has a camera, maybe he can bring that along :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> ACS has a camera, maybe he can bring that along :eeps:


Is in-car video still verboten?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Is in-car video still verboten?


Yes, unfortunately it's still verboten.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, unfortunately it's still verboten.


 

I wonder if that rule still applies if I were to take the Nurburgring school since the ring would be closed to regular traffic.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I wonder if that rule still applies if I were to take the Nurburgring school since the ring would be closed to regular traffic.


Hmm good question. Under normal circumstances, filming on the track is strictly forbidden without the permission of the track management.

I don't know if there is an exception for it or if one could apply for a permission during a Training event.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> ACS has a camera, maybe he can bring that along :eeps:


 :angel:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

We need someone with a video bullet-cam hidden in the grille to follow Barney around the track... that's the only way we can truly critique Alex' driving performance! :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> We need someone with a video bullet-cam hidden in the grille to follow Barney around the track... that's the only way we can truly critique Alex' driving performance! :rofl:


 :rofl: :rofl:

Better fasten your seatbelt while you sit and watch me there :lmao:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Mr. E said:


> We need someone with a video bullet-cam hidden in the grille to follow Barney around the track... that's the only way we can truly critique Alex' driving performance! :rofl:


 I can do that, but who's gonna host the video?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> I can do that, but who's gonna host the video?


http://www.rapidshare.de/

:fruit: :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll pay you 20 EUR if you do a 360 spin on the Ring and catch it on video.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> I can do that, but who's gonna host the video?


Shoot, I'd pay for a DVD of that! :thumbup:


alee said:


> I'll pay you 20 EUR if you do a 360 spin on the Ring and catch it on video.


I'd pay triple for a DVD of that!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> We need someone with a video bullet-cam hidden in the grille to follow Barney around the track... that's the only way we can truly critique Alex' driving performance! :rofl:


...and a bullet cam inside facing forward... and one inside facing back... and one down by the pedals.... :angel:

We put my camera in HACK's car and he followed me around the Vegas track for a session last weekend... got a nice 3rd person perspective video of me on track. Great for learning!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm good question. Under normal circumstances, filming on the track is strictly forbidden without the permission of the track management.
> 
> I don't know if there is an exception for it or if one could apply for a permission during a Training event.


If/when I decide I want to attend the school... I'll have to ask this question to the event coordinators and see if they can find out.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ACS, 

I have an interesting business idea :eeps: We'll shoot Ring movies, burn them on DVDs and sell them in the States  :bigpimp:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looks like Pflanzgarten, right after the slope


It's Pflanzgarten! When you are entering the corner there is a fence up on a hill on your left side were there is a constant lineup of photographers. I usually wave if it is a shakedown lap in a prototype car.

And IIRC the grassy area slopes down away from the track on the left side entering Aremberg, so there would be no vantage point for a photographer to get that angle shot unless he was in one of the few trees at that corner.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> *unless he was in one of the few trees at that corner*.


You don't know how talented our photographers are :rofl:

Just kidding


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> ACS,
> 
> I have an interesting business idea :eeps: We'll shoot Ring movies, burn them on DVDs and sell them in the States  :bigpimp:


 I have quite a few laps already


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Didn't you post a bullet-cam video a while ago?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Hopefully I can go there some time in my life.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Didn't you post a bullet-cam video a while ago?


 Yeah, that screen grab in my post was from it. David (damajoo.org) was hosting it, as well as others, but his server was being over tasked and he had to disable all the videos


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Sunday


Sweeeeet! I'll probably be there too.... gotta try out my new brakes.. :eeps:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> Sweeeeet! I'll probably be there too.... gotta try out my new brakes.. :eeps:


 You best be bringing your new camera too ... I think you owe me a couple quality shots


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Where do you guys normally stand to shoot photos? Wipperman ? Brunnchen?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Where do you guys normally stand to shoot photos? Wipperman ? Brunnchen?


 I move all over


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> I move all over


:fruit: Sounds great !! :thumbup:

I better wash the car on Saturday, although the forecast says rain for Cologne for Saturday


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> ACS,
> 
> I have an interesting business idea :eeps: We'll shoot Ring movies, burn them on DVDs and sell them in the States  :bigpimp:


Seriously, that's not a bad idea. I was planning to take all the Ring videos I've found on the web and make a DVD of them for myself, but a DVD made from the original videos at high quality would be worth paying for.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

///ACS330Ci said:


> You best be bringing your new camera too ... I think you owe me a couple quality shots


yup! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:supdude:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :supdude:


Sweet.... :clap:

:drive:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :supdude:


Woohoo! Great shot Alex. Get that one framed and hung on the wall.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Now, can we select Barney in GT4?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

How many laps does that make, Alex?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> Now, can we select Barney in GT4?


:rofl:

Yes, but you need to unlock the purple cars first


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Woohoo! Great shot Alex. Get that one framed and hung on the wall.


I'm hoping for a sharper photo, but I like the perspective :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> How many laps does that make, Alex?


I'm on 5


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I'm on 5


So... how much longer before you catch up to Hans Stuck in number of laps?  :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> So... how much longer before you catch up to Hans Stuck in number of laps?  :bigpimp:


Hmm, lemme see, I might need another 495 laps or so :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, lemme see, I might need another 495 laps or so :eeps:


Actually... isn't it more like another 1995 laps? 

You've got your work cut out for you...   :drive:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Actually... isn't it more like another 1995 laps?
> 
> You've got your work cut out for you...   :drive:


You are underestimating Speedy Baumann  :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> You are underestimating Speedy Baumann  :rofl:


So you are already at 1500 or so laps?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> So you are already at 1500 or so laps?


Hehehe, well not really, but I'm catching up


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hehehe, well not really, but I'm catching up


 :eeps: (I think he's hooked now.....)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------

